# Lost foam casting information



## rickharris (Aug 24, 2009)

Lots of information & pictures here http://www.buildyouridea.com/foundry/lost_foam_howto/lost_foam_howto.html


----------



## bearcar1 (Aug 24, 2009)

That is a bit of useful information re: the art of lost foam casting at home. The only thing that I can add as far as a recommendation is to NOT wear tennis shoes and Burmuda shorts while working with molten metal. If the sand had any water content or an air bubble decided to 'pop', I don't think that pile of castings would seem so cool. Leather gloves, apron, face shield along with long trousers and leather footwear are the order of the day. 


BC1
Jim


----------

